

Gild: A giant database of developer info, ranked by skill and coding ability - drewying
http://www.gild.com
I&#x27;ve been wondering how the many recruiters have suddenly been getting my phone number. If you are a developer they blacklist your e-mail from creating an account to view the info they have on you.
======
cauterize
If,

\- My NDA protected work can not be added to the metrics \- I can not view my
profile \- Opt out

Then I believe this is a terrible product.

